# Sir Peter Maxwell Davies



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Kilgore Trout said:


> While famous in his own country, he doesn't seem to be much liked outside of England. I love his music, but I get why people might reject it : his long, overly dense and labyrinthic instrumental writing, kind of like Sibelius meets Bax meets Schönberg with medieval modes and light music thrown in there, can seem to meander too much at times. But I like this aspect of his music : his symphony 1 is like being under ocean waters, crushed by the waves and the cold current. There is also a strong ritualistic dimension to his music, something coming from old ages - it's a black and grey, stormy and liquid music. It's strongly evokative, even in his most abstract music. He's obviously a composer of the sea.
> 
> Right now, my favorite works are :
> - Worldes Blis
> ...


----------

